# كيف يتم حساب كمية الاسفلت المطلوبة بالمتر المكعب ؟



## civil87 (29 يناير 2011)

الاخوة الكرام ادارة واعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الرجاء مساعدتي في كيفية حساب كميات الاسفلت بالمتر المكعب 

او بصورة اوضح ناقلة الخلطة الاسفلتية تفرش الاسفلت لمسافة كم ؟

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## كريم ناجي الزيدي (29 يناير 2011)

يمكن حسابة عن طريق المعادلة الاتية الحجم=الوزن مقسوم على الكثافة الوزنية علما ان الكثافة الوزنية=2.35 اي ان الطن يساوي 4.22 مترمربع سمك عشرة سنتمتر


----------



## عليانس (30 يناير 2011)

الطن بيفرد 7 متر مربع على سماكة 6سم


----------



## هانى عطيه (30 يناير 2011)

الاخ العزيز / كثافة الاسفلت 2.35 وسمك الطبقة للرصف معروف حسب الطلب 6سم او 10 او 4سم ومن معرفتنا بان الكثافة =الوزن على الحجم نستطيع معرفة كم يرصف طن الاسفلت وهو فى حالة 6سم يرصف 7 متر تقريبا كما ذكر زميلنا عليانس اما الفراده فأنها تستطيع فرد 5متر عرض وحتى 6 متر حسب نوع الفراده(الفنشر)
م.هانى عطيه فرج الله-مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت فلسطين


----------



## اكرم جبار (31 يناير 2011)

سؤال الى الاخوه المهندسين ماهي سمك طبقه الاسفلت المثاليه بالطرق


----------



## هانى عطيه (31 يناير 2011)

سمك الطبقة يرجع الى مصم الطريق وهذا يخضع لفحوصات الترب وحجم المرور على الطريق وعوامل اخرى ..عندنا فى فلسطين بشكل عام الطريق يتكون من طبقة اولى 3/4 انش تكون 6سم وطبقة سطحية 1/2 انش بسمك 4 سم فيكون سمك الطريق 10 سم


----------



## محمودحنفي (31 يناير 2011)

حسب المصمم وتقريبا هنا في مصر نعطي طبقتين (رابطه 6 سم ) و(سطحيه 5 سم )


----------



## مآثري (2 فبراير 2011)

الطرق الداخلية بالمملكة مدينة الرياض الشوارع عرض 10م 12م 15م 20م طبقة اولي 6 سم طبقة ثانية 4 سم
الشوارع عرض 30م 36 م 40م 60 م طبقة اولي 8 سم طبقة ثانية 4 سم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (7 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## ابوهشوم (7 فبراير 2011)

الاسفلت اخي يحسب بالطن
تحسب المساحه ضرب سماكه طبقه الاسفلت ضرب كثافه الاسفلت (وهي غيرمتشابهه وتختلفمن تصميم لاخر)


----------



## تحرير حقي رشيد (7 فبراير 2011)

من الضروري الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار عند حسابالمساحة اللي يفرشها طن واحد من الاسفلت حال الاسفلت يعني اذا كان لديك في التصميم 4سم عند الفرش يكون السمك 5سم اي هنالك حوالي سم واحد للدك لذا عند حساب المساحة التي يفرشها طن واحد من الاسفلت تؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار السماكة 5سم وليس 4سم وهذه ناحية مهمة عند حساب الكميات والمواد الداخلة في الخلطة لان السيارة تحمل من الخلاطة اسفلت loose والفرادة تفرشه ايضا loose مع دك اولي من الفرادة لذا فان السماكة يجب ان تكون اكثر من السماكة التصميمية الى ان تقوم الدكاكات بدك الاسفلت الى السماكة الطلوبة اما كيفية حساب المساحات التي تفرش 1طن÷كثافة الاسفلت(تتغير حسب نوع الطبقة)÷سماكة الاسفلت بعد الفرش وقبل الدك


----------



## basemmmo (8 فبراير 2011)

لا تنسى نسبة الدك >تغير الحجم ةبعد الدحل<


----------



## حسام بوشكش (9 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز يجب لحساب كمية الاسفلت بالمتر المكعب يجب معرفة كثافة الخلطة الاسفلتية ازا كانت خلطة اسفلتية رابطة او سطحية لان كل واحدة ولها كثافتها ويمكن معرفة ذلك من تصميم الخلطة حيث يتم زكر الكثافة للمخلوط
وبعد ذلك يتم حساب الكمية كالتالى 
الكمية بالمتر المكعب = المسطح * سمك طبقة الرصف الاسفلتية
ويتم حساب نسبة الدمك وهى تقريبا 20 %
ولحساب الكمية بالطن وذلك لطلب احتياجاتك من مسؤول خلاطة الاسفلت
الكمية بالطن = الحجم ( متر مكعب ) * الكثافة


----------



## لطيف احمد لطيف (9 فبراير 2011)

الاخ العزيز اكرم سمك الطبقه ونوعيتها يعتمد على نوع الاسخدام وكثافته فمثلا الطريق السريع الذي يربط البصره في العراق مع بغداد الى سوريا يتكون من اربع طبقات جمعا سمكها 35 سم اما الطرق الداخليه فيكفي 10 سم وداخل المدن يكفي 6 سم.


----------



## civil87 (13 فبراير 2011)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء لكم خالص الشكر علي المعلومات الوافية في هذا المجال 

مع تمنياتنا لكم بمزيد من البذل والعطاء \\

تحياتي


----------



## عمر ماجد المهندس (22 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز 
بالنسبة لكمية الاسفلت المفروشة على الطريق فهي تعتمد على عرض الطريق المراد انشاءه 
حيث ان كان عرض الطريق 4 متر تقريبا فكمية الاسفلت تسمح بفرش 35 - 45 متر طول وسمك 10 سم حسب الحمل 
وهذا في حالة الناقلة الصغيرة ( نحن نسميه سياره تك ) اي المقصود بها سيارة الحمل ذات الحمل 16 - 18 متر مكعب , اي ان حوالي 18 متر مكعب من الاسفلت تسمح بفرش طبقة اسفلت سماكة 10 سم وعرض 4 بطول 45 متر تقريبا والكمية وزنا بالطن حوالي 41 طن .
بالنسبة لسماكة الطبقات 
السطحية من 6 - 7 
الرابطة من 7 - 8 
الاساس 10 - 12 
طبعا كل هذا السمك بعد الحدل 
المهندس عمر ماجد عبد الكريم / مديرية طرق وجسور الانبار / العراق


----------



## essam197020 (14 أبريل 2011)

انا عندي اكساء طريق 11 كيلو متر بعرض 6 متر. وحمولة كل سيارة تنقل الاسفلت 25 طن. ارجوا احتساب الكمية كم سيارة اسفلت تذهب اليها ارجوا الرد لطفا


----------



## hebabashandy (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
ياجماعة انتوا نسين العرض (انتو بتقولوا ان الطن بيفرد طول 7 متر طيب فى عرض كام)


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (14 أبريل 2011)

الاخ العزيز المتر المكعب من الاسفلت =(1/2.35)طن اى يساوى42553 .طن لو عندنا طريق سمك الاسفلت =7سم يبقى الطن هايفرد 6.079 م2 وهكذا تحويل من مكعب لمسطح بنقسم على السمك


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (14 أبريل 2011)

الاخ العزيز انت لم تذكر سمك طبقة الاسفلت التى تريد احتساب كمية الاسفلت لها


----------



## hebabashandy (15 أبريل 2011)

11000*6=66000m2 لو السمك 6cm=
66000*.06=3960m3
3960*pالكثافةللخلطة الاسفلتية(2.35 )
=9306
9306ton / 25=عدد السيارات373


----------



## محمد الماريه (15 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبه لحساب الاسلفت فهناك معادله بسيطه جدا تقدر من خلاله تحسب كميه الاسفلت بالطن وهي 
الطول * العرض * سماكه الاسفلت المحدده * الكثافه ( 2.35 ) = الاسفلت المطلوب بالطن


----------



## محمد الماريه (15 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبه لسماكه الاسفلت بتختلف من طريق لاخر علي حسب تصنيف الطريق نفسه ( زراعيه ؛ سريع ) فهناك طرق بتكون سماكه الاسفلت بها 5 سم ؛ 7سم ؛ 12 سم ومن خبرتي بالشغل في الطريق بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه لحظت ان السماكه المثاليه هي 7 سم .


----------



## ود البلال (16 أبريل 2011)

مثلا / شارع بطول 150 متر وعرض 12 متر سماكه الاسفلت 4 سم ( صيانه ) 
كمية الاسفلت = 150*12 *0.04 = 72 متر مكعب 
72*2.4 = 172.8 طن ( عدد 7 تريلات حمولة 25 طن)

يعنى لو كان حمولة الناقله 25 طن( وهو الاغلب ) 25/2.4 = 10.41 متر مكعب 
سماكة 4 سم التريلا الواحده تفرش 10.41 / 0.04 = 260 متر مربع 
واذا كان عرض الشارع 10 متر 
اذن القلاب الواحد يفرش 260 /10 = 26 متر طولى


----------



## abudanya (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا على اسهامتكم الرائعة ونسال اللة ان تكتب فى موازين حسناتكم


----------



## صقار1 (25 يناير 2012)

الاسفلت يحسب بالمتر المربع ولكن هناك ثلاث طبقات للاسفلت 1. طبقة الاساس القيري (ستبلايزر)وتكون بسمك(10سم) بعد الحدل اي تكون الفرش بسمك (12سم) وتحقيق نسبة حدل (95%)2.طبقة الاكساء وتكون بسمك(6سم) بعد الحدل (بايندر)3.الطبقة السطحية وتكون بسمك 3سم بعد الحدل


----------



## مهندس الغرام (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا الله يجزيكم خير


----------



## المهندس علاء اسفلت (28 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
*​
ما اعلمه وانا مهندس الاسفلت . لدينا في السودان يرصف الاسفلت بسمك 5 سم وبعرض 7 متر وكثافة الاسفلت 2.45 . تكاد تكون هذه الارقام ثابته في اغلب الطرق بالسودان .

​*وشكرا*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (29 فبراير 2012)

جميل جداا


----------



## ودالبخيت (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم
*يحسب الاسفلت بالطن يعني وزن ، لان كل الخلاطات تعمل عن طريق الموازين .
الوزن = الكثافة * الحجم 
الكثافة تؤخذ من متوسط كثافات عينات التصميم المصمم داخل المعمل او من الاختبارات اليومية للاسفلت .
الحجم = عرض الطريق * الطول * السمك وكل هذه المقاسات بالمتر .
ولك ثلاث متغيرات في القانون متي ما وجدت اثنين تتحصل علي الثالث .
اتمني ان اكون افدتكم ولا تنسونا من صالح دعواتكم 
وشكراً


----------



## كمال المجالي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

معلومات طيبه من الاخوه. وهي نفس المواصفات في الاردن.


----------



## منهالي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*الشكر الجزيل*



ود البلال قال:


> مثلا / شارع بطول 150 متر وعرض 12 متر سماكه الاسفلت 4 سم ( صيانه )
> كمية الاسفلت = 150*12 *0.04 = 72 متر مكعب
> 72*2.4 = 172.8 طن ( عدد 7 تريلات حمولة 25 طن)
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيل


----------



## محمودحنفي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*يا جماعه احنا في شركه المقاولون العرب بنحسبها الطن بيفرد 8متر مسطح سمك 5سم . و7متر مسطح سمك 6سم *


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*وعليكم السلام اخي العزيز .....

الطن الواحد يفرش 5 متر مربع بسمك 10 سنتيمتر*


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

واضافه بسيطه كذلك بمعرفه حموله القلاب او العربه الناقله يمكن احدد الكميه المطلوبه من الخلاط اذا كانت خلطه ساخنه او من الموقع اذا كانت خلطه بارده...ولكم الشكر


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## c_eng_ahmed (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اخوانى المهندسين مطلوب منى حساب كميه البيتومين المطلوبه فى تنفيذ طريق على فرض طول الطريق 1 كم وعرضه 8م وسماكه الاسفلت 7سم كيف احسب كمسه البيتومين المطلوبه وما هى المعادلات الى انا محتاجها هنا


----------



## mozart_free2000 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا ع المساعدة


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مامعدل رش طبقه mc في المتر مربع؟؟؟


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

mc)medium curing هو بيتومين متوسط الشك ويستخدم كطبقة تشريب Prime coate فوق سطح طبقة القاعدة Sub-Grade أو طبقة الأساس الحصوية A.B.C . حيث يملأ الفراغات الموجودة بين حبيبات التربة وبذلك فإنه يربط بين طبقة أسفلتية وطبقة غير أسفلتية ويتم مزجه بالكيروسن كماده مزيبه له وغالبا معدل الرش له يتراوح مابين0.65 الي 1.75 لتر/م2 عند درجه حراره50-80م
فمثلا لو افترضنا معدل الرش=1لتر/م فان الكميه المتر مكعب =الطول*العرض*معدل الرش=1000*8*1=8000م3 اي عدد سيارتين سعه 4000لتر

تحياتي


----------



## thaher (31 يناير 2014)

شاكريين شاكرببن


----------



## allhgory (19 مايو 2014)

واحد طن سمك 2سم يفرد كام متر مربع


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 مايو 2014)

تحسب المساحة للطريق ( الطول * العرض ) *سمك الاسفلت *2.35 ( كثافة الاسفلت ) يعطي بالطن


----------



## محمد ربيع الشريف (25 مايو 2014)

سماكة الطبقة تختلف حسب دراسة الطريق نفسة وكمية الحركة المتوقعة فيه تتراوح ما بين 8 -10 سم .ولها علاقة ايضا بنوعية التربة الاساسية 
لمكان تنفيذ الطريق هل هي متحركة رملية وغيرة من انواع التربة 

ونتمنا للجميع التوفيق


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (31 مايو 2014)

القلاب السكس يحمل اسفلت 25طن وزنى والتى تساوى 10م3 حجمى


----------



## ahdg1984 (2 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يوليو 2014)

اللهم فرج كرب المسلمين في هذا الشهر الفضيل امبن امين امين وشكرا لجميع الاخوة الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## body55 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بنعمة ربك فحدث..الحمد لله رب العالمين!3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------

